# How do you contact......



## stagehand1983 (Jan 24, 2011)

your supervisor? I need to schedule a one on one but I don't want to be a pest or show up unannounced. HELP


----------



## avkid (Jan 24, 2011)

Umm...bat signal.





Or telephone, your choice.
Leaving a voicemail is perfectly acceptable behavior.


----------



## Grog12 (Jan 24, 2011)

Send an email, make a phone call...contact his secratary...


----------



## DiscoBoxer (Jan 25, 2011)

Unless your concerns are a priority such as a risk of health, I would contact them at a moment that is not in the "heat of an event", perhaps afterwards or the following day during some downtime. Email is a great communication tool that also acts as a log if there were confusion later about the communications. Try that if your team actively uses email. If the situation is a big deal or perhaps a sensitive subject, take it up with that person, in person and privately. I don't recommend challenging your boss in front of others.

I am assuming by your context, that you may feel intimidated to interact with your boss, which is not uncommon. Having the opportunity for regular open dialog with your supervisor(s) and the rest of your team is very important in the growth or your organization, for your well being and for theirs. 

Changing your perspective on employment might help. Many people view their boss as the one in total control and this frankly is rare. Think of your employment more as an agreement where your company offers you something in exchange for something you offer. Thus making you a partner rather than a subordinate to a dicatator. Respect that your boss may have certain roles and responsibilities, but that does not negate you as an individual.


----------



## stagehand1983 (Jan 25, 2011)

DiscoBoxer said:


> Unless your concerns are a priority such as a risk of health, I would contact them at a moment that is not in the "heat of an event", perhaps afterwards or the following day during some downtime. Email is a great communication tool that also acts as a log if there were confusion later about the communications. Try that if your team actively uses email. If the situation is a big deal or perhaps a sensitive subject, take it up with that person, in person and privately. I don't recommend challenging your boss in front of others.
> 
> I am assuming by your context, that you may feel intimidated to interact with your boss, which is not uncommon. Having the opportunity for regular open dialog with your supervisor(s) and the rest of your team is very important in the growth or your organization, for your well being and for theirs.
> 
> Changing your perspective on employment might help. Many people view their boss as the one in total control and this frankly is rare. Think of your employment more as an agreement where your company offers you something in exchange for something you offer. Thus making you a partner rather than a subordinate to a dicatator. Respect that your boss may have certain roles and responsibilities, but that does not negate you as an individual.


Thanks! You seem to understand!


----------



## stagehand1983 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have notified that I need to talk, just have to find the right time now. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## DiscoBoxer (Jan 26, 2011)

stagehand1983 said:


> I have notified that I need to talk, just have to find the right time now. Thanks, everyone!


 
Good luck buddy, If it's important to you, than don't let the opportunity slip by.


----------

